
Announcing InversifyJS 2.0.0 Release Candidate - ower_89
http://blog.wolksoftware.com/inversifyjs-2-0-0-release-candidate
======
brudgers
InversifyJS is "a powerful and lightweight inversion of control container for
JavaScript & Node.js apps powered by TypeScript."

Inversify home: [http://inversify.io/](http://inversify.io/)

